# Pimento Cheese Spread



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

So, I grew a crop of Pimento peppers this year and thought it'd be really neat to make homemade Pimento Cheese Spread. But, every recipe I find calls for jarred Pimentos. Anyone know how to make it from fresh Pimento peppers? Or how to prepare the Pimento's so they're like the store-bought ones in a jar?

Thanks!

PS-I'm also posting this in the "Preserving the Harvest" section.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I grow pimento peppers and just chop them fine and use them as they are... slighly different texture but OH, so good. As a matter of fact, you can use ANY kind of pepper in pimento cheese and have fun with the different flavors. 

I've dried peppers to preserve them and find that at the end of the season when I pick them, I can keep them for a long, long time in the fridge. 
I also dig up plants (or simply plant a couple of pimento peppers in large containers) that I bring inside in the fall, have a bright sunny laundry room, and I have growing peppers till February.

dawn


----------



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks! I have been drying peppers all summer long...and I love my finished product. I put dried peppers in about everything right now, but hadn't thought to used dried pimentos for the cheese spread.

Unfortunately, my cats don't allow plants to grow inside...:grumble:


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

The cats will be less likely to bother the plants if you encircle their pots with set mouse traps... or put set mouse traps, under large pieces of newspaper on the floor around the plants... cats don't like surprises like that. Retrain those cats, I say!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Wait wait wait!!! I'm obviously missing something. What type cheese do you put the peppers in so it becomes piminto spread? (Ummm is this the same as "perminto"?)


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Why don't you can those extra pimentos? I canned bell peppers one year. You can use them in all kinds of recipes.


----------

